# Florenzi: lesione al menisco. Sarà operato.



## admin (5 Aprile 2022)

Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani in artroscopia.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani.


Così, all'improvviso. Assurdo.


----------



## kYMERA (5 Aprile 2022)

Ma si giusto per non farci mancare niente.


----------



## Goro (5 Aprile 2022)

Salutiamo Florenzi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani in artroscopia.


eh?
a sto punto ci siamo giocati l'acquisto, spero


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani in artroscopia.


Se qualcosa può andare storto, stai sicuro che andrà storto. Nel nostro caso, tipo tutto.


----------



## UDG (5 Aprile 2022)

Si sarà fatto male quando ha calciato in porta


----------



## Andris (5 Aprile 2022)

fatto come ?
con l'ultimo tiro in porta ?
neanche al calcetto degli amici...
praticamente addio riscatto, spiace per il ragazzo che si stavo ritrovando


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> eh?
> a sto punto ci siamo giocati l'acquisto, spero



In un mese torna come Tomori e comunque, anche se ieri quando è entrato si è limitato a lanciare lungo, è sempre meglio di Calabria che è un confusionario assurdo


----------



## Swaitak (5 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> In un mese torna come Tomori e comunque, anche se ieri quando è entrato si è limitato a lanciare lungo, è sempre meglio di Calabria che è un confusionario assurdo


due operazioni in un anno non mi sembrano una buona cosa però


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> due operazioni in un anno non mi sembrano una buona cosa però



Quello è vero, ho visto ora che è lo stesso ginocchio


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Aprile 2022)

Ma come? nel sonno? menisco a colazione


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani in artroscopia.


qualcuno sa i tempi di recupero? perchè qua mi sa che andrà comprato un terzino destro.. con soldi che non abbiamo


----------



## Swaitak (5 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> qualcuno sa i tempi di recupero? perchè qua mi sa che andrà comprato un terzino destro.. con soldi che non abbiamo


ne possiamo approfittare per riprendere Bellanova, sempre che voglia tornare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Aprile 2022)

Spiace per l'infortunio ma meglio così.
Si rischiava di riscattarlo e a noi serve un terzino titolare (dato che a Calabria è scoppiato il cervello)


----------



## Dexter (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani in artroscopia.


Riprendiamoci Diogo Dalot che allo United gioca poco. Anche Mazroui a 0, seppur di Raiola, é un buon colpo. Ci sarebbe anche Sergi Roberto ma vorrà uno sproposito di stipendio. Ci sono ottocento giocatori meglio di Florenzi e che costano uguale di ingaggio


----------



## pazzomania (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani in artroscopia.



Purtroppo dopo i crociati è diventato un rottame.

Ma probabilmente non sarebbe finito da noi altrimenti...


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani in artroscopia.


Ha finito la stagione, era stato mandato a casa per un leggero problema alla gamba, ieri ha fatto mezzora di partita e si è fatto male. Dannata nazionale!


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spiace per l'infortunio ma meglio così.
> Si rischiava di riscattarlo e a noi serve un terzino titolare (dato che a Calabria è scoppiato il cervello)


Calabria dopo il covid ha perso condizione. Deve essere italiano il sostituto, per via delle liste, se non riscatti Florenzi. 24 stranieri non possiamo averli  

Da regolamento: ogni squadra deve presentare una rosa composta al massimo da 25 calciatori. Di questi, 4 devono essere formati *nel vivaio* di un club *italiano* e 4 *nel vivaio del* *club* per cui sono tesserati.

Quindi: 4 giocatori cresciuti nel vivaio nazionali di un club italiano e 4 del vivaio del club. Rosa massima di 25.

4 Vivaio del club: Calabria, Plizzarri, Pobega. x (se si vuole dare via Maldini e Colombo in prestito)
4 Vivaio nazionale: Tonali, Mirante, x, x (se non si riscatta Florenzi)


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Ma come? nel sonno? menisco a colazione


Si sarà mangiato i biscotti Meniscotti stamattina.


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Spiace per l'infortunio ma meglio così.
> Si rischiava di riscattarlo e a noi serve un terzino titolare (dato che a Calabria è scoppiato il cervello)


Calabria è un altro pericolosissimo perchè si è costruito un'immagine che forse non è quella reale, un po' come Romagna anni fa che alcuni ci hanno messo ben 6 anni per capire quanto fosse limitato e confusionario, se noi lo facciamo capitano l'anno prossimo mi sa che ci facciamo un altro giro di giostra.
Spiace per Florenzi, poteva tornare comodo ora, non credo che lo riscatteremo visto che ne ha sempre qualcuna, peccato perché da sano avrebbe potuto essere una signor riserva.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Aprile 2022)

dispiace ma dobbiamo puntare su un giovane di speranza, non sui florenzi...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani in artroscopia.


Fisicamente mi pare tutto fuorché integro.
Non lo terrei.
Anche se è un bravissimo ragazzo ed ha esperienza..


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si sarà mangiato i biscotti Meniscotti stamattina.
> 
> Calabria è un altro pericolosissimo perchè si è costruito un'immagine che forse non è quella reale, un po' come Romagna anni fa che alcuni ci hanno messo ben 6 anni per capire quanto fosse limitato e confusionario, se noi lo facciamo capitano l'anno prossimo mi sa che ci facciamo un altro giro di giostra.
> Spiace per Florenzi, poteva tornare comodo ora, non credo che lo riscatteremo visto che ne ha sempre qualcuna, peccato perché da sano avrebbe potuto essere una signor riserva.


Romagnoli i due anni ultimi di Calabria non li ha mai fatti. Su dai ora dopo due anni buoni di Calabria, ora che è fuoriforma post covid dopo averle giocate tutte già è da buttare? Immagino che se Tonali dopo una stagione a tutta va in calo sarà da buttare anche lui e vendere magari...


----------



## Maravich49 (5 Aprile 2022)

Ma mannaggia! Spizzi


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

Comunque, ora se Theo salta una partita per diffida ci sarà Ballo-Touré. Prendiamoci la CL il prima possibile


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com: lesione al menisco per Florenzi. Sarà operato nella giornata di domani in artroscopia.


Mi spiace......mi sa che si è giocato il riscatto.


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Romagnoli i due anni ultimi di Calabria non li ha mai fatti. Su dai ora dopo due anni buoni di Calabria, *ora che è fuoriforma post covid* dopo averle giocate tutte già è da buttare? Immagino che se Tonali dopo una stagione a tutta va in calo sarà da buttare anche lui e vendere magari...


E' ora di finirla, dai.
L'ho letta tipo 50000 volte 'sta cosa, post covid 'sto par di palle, è una scusa ridicola per i boccaloni che ci cascano.
Calabria è comunque figlio del Giannino e proprio per questo motivo non sarà mai il giocatore che molti pensano possa diventare, non ha la tecnica per farlo e nemmeno la personalità, infatti non è un terzino che puoi temere, come non puoi temere Messias o altra gente che magari abbiamo sopravvalutato per qualche buona partita.
Calabria potrebbe stare al Milan solo se non fosse titolare e soprattutto capitano, se si decide di farlo diventare il simbolo voi capite che sarà un grosso problema quando il livello si alzerà per tutti.


----------



## Mika (5 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' ora di finirla, dai.
> L'ho letta tipo 50000 volte 'sta cosa, post covid 'sto par di palle, è una scusa ridicola per i boccaloni che ci cascano.
> Calabria è comunque figlio del Giannino e proprio per questo motivo non sarà mai il giocatore che molti pensano possa diventare, non ha la tecnica per farlo e nemmeno la personalità, infatti non è un terzino che puoi temere, come non puoi temere Messias o altra gente che magari abbiamo sopravvalutato per qualche buona partita.
> Calabria potrebbe stare al Milan solo se non fosse titolare e soprattutto capitano, se si decide di farlo diventare il simbolo voi capite che sarà un grosso problema quando il livello si alzerà per tutti.


Però fino ad un mese fa per due anni "Che difensore che è diventato!" si fa subito a buttare nella monnezza i gicatori che danno tutto e tengono a galla la squadra. Ok via Calabria, trovami uno del vivaio che possa giocare, perché Dalot non è italiano, non è del vivaio, non è del vivaio nazionale. 25 giocatori stranieri perché gli italiani che abbiamo fanno pena non possiamo averl per regolamento UEFA e FIGC.

Mi tengo Calabria anche se ora è fuori forma dopo due stagioni a mille. Non è Maldini Paolo ma fa nulla


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Comunque, ora se Theo salta una partita per diffida ci sarà Ballo-Touré. Prendiamoci la CL il prima possibile


Avevo completamente rimosso Ballo-Touré. La diffida a Theo credo non sia nemmeno quotata


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Aprile 2022)

In nazionale si è fatto male


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Aprile 2022)

Ieri al posto di Messias con lui avremmo avuto più profondità, più cross tagliati, e più leadership.


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> In un mese torna come Tomori e comunque, anche se ieri quando è entrato si è limitato a lanciare lungo, è sempre meglio di Calabria che è un confusionario assurdo



Calabria sa difendere meglio ma sopratutto gioca ad un ritmo più alto di Florenzi, motivo per cui quest'ultimo gli farà sempre panca in questo tipo di Milan.


----------

